# Looking for someone to service call for simrad nss evo3 in panhandle 3



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Who installed it? Have you contacted them? Or you can send it in that unit has a 2 year warranty.

Simrad Warranty Information (simrad-yachting.com)


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

my guy that did the install has been covered up.

he let me know this morning that I’m on the schedule.
It will need to be pulled and sent in.


----------



## EOD2305 (Nov 7, 2020)

Sounds like a short for sure. Had the same issue with one of my Simrad units. Worked perfectly at the dock, would loose power and restart randomly underway. Turn your unit on, have someone watch the screen while you "jiggle" every wire and connection. Mine was a crappy crimped fused connection from the installer. This was after they sent my unit back to Simrad. If it is the unit, Simrad is a quality company and will correct any errors for sure. Good luck.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Thank you !!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Simrad sent me a new unit when mine died. It was still under warranty though. 
They have great customer service.


----------

